# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Networking & Wireless > [SOLVED] How to check whether ssh running ?

## deb_untu

How to check whether ssh is running or not ? (I have install ssh)

If not how to make it run ?

----------


## heimo

> How to check whether ssh is running or not ? (I have install ssh)
> 
> If not how to make it run ?


You could try to ssh into that computer from another computer, or even the same one (ssh localhost). If it's not installed, install package openssh-server.

----------


## sambarusty

Why did you need to install it.  Usually it is available. Open a terminal and ssh into blah, you should see a failure or something.

----------


## ajgreeny

You can just open system-monitor and see if sshd is running in the processes tab.
*ssh-agent* should be by default in 10.04, but *sshd* will not be unless you have installed *openssh-server*.

You can do it in the command line or terminal with 

```
ps -aux | grep ssh
```

Only lines containing *ssh* will be shown.

I use ssh occasionally to network the family machines, but stop sshd from running at boot time by adding the line 

```
service ssh stop
```

 to */etc/rc.local* just above the "exit 0" line.  Then when I want to use my machine as a server and connect from the other machines, I start *sshd* with the command 

```
sudo service ssh start
```

 for which I have set up a simpler and quicker alias of "ssh+", and then to stop it again I have an alias of "ssh-"

----------


## deb_untu

> You can just open system-monitor and see if sshd is running in the processes tab.
> *ssh-agent* should be by default in 10.04, but *sshd* will not be unless you have installed *openssh-server*.
> 
> You can do it in the command line or terminal with 
> 
> ```
> ps -aux | grep ssh
> ```
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. This is what I was expecting.

----------

